# Breeding guppies



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Guppy Breeding Group One - YouTube

Click for a video of my first breeding group of guppies

i'm using a female with spotted red fins, a female with red fins and a grey body,a nd a red half black male to try and get two basic lines of guppies. HB red guppies, and HB red spotted guppies. I have some other guppy fry as well about 11 days old, i think their father was a deep blue male I had.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Kat your video is set to private. So can't view it.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, i meant to put it as unlisted XD it should be fixed now.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Worked that time. Looks like some nice guppies.


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks ^^ I watched them for a few days (more like a week) to be sure they didn't look ill :3


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

thank you ^^ I hope they have enough of their color genetics to get the color types i want XD


----------

